# The Carbless Diary



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

I am sure everyone is saying "oh brother not another journal from J'Bo", but i thought that i needed to seperate my diet an training from my everyday issues and happy thoughts. 

So today i have only 4 weeks and 1 day until my photo shoot, 5 weeks and 1 day til my competition, and then 3 weeks after that i have my Provincial competition, so there is bound to be some minor upsets and road blockas along the way. 

Now i am prepared to tackle them.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

*Friday April 18th, 2003*

Today i slept in til 8am. Wow i havent dont that in a while.

Then i bummed around my place and emailed some photographers.

Went to gymnastics club to watch some of the National Fitness chicks do their routines. My good friend Janie Keith is going to bring home a pro card, i am sure of that (if the judges keep their eyes open that is).

Went to train legs, butt and abs and now i am eating my meal and lounging around my place again

I think i am gonna have a nice nap, i havent had one of those since the last time i was dieting

oh yah btw there is still effin snow on the ground here, that bites 

a friend of mine and i were blabbing at the gym about whether or not we would become "normal" people again after we stopped dieting. you know "normal" as in we cant think and remember things

*Oh yah...i forgot to mention that this morning i got the photos from my shoot at The World of Wheels last weekend. I will be sure to post some this weekend. They dont look too bad.*


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

i geuss that everyone can tell that i am not cheating today, cause my level of humor drops to a grade 12 level. 

had a great nap in the sunlight

ummm good steak

yummy peach passion tea (cause its the only passion i have nowadays)


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2003)

By "carbless", do you mean none at all, or are there periodical carb loads in there?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

i mean 56g of carbs a day.
1/3 cup of rice and a piece of fruit plus 4 cups of veggies.
thats carbless enough for me.
for now anyways.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

*Saturday April 19th, 2003*

why am i getting up at 6:30am on a Saturday again?
oh yah cause i am friggin starvin.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2003)

Right, but you are carb loading here and there, right?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

yah when i cheat. lol.
no not anymore.
only 4 weeks out.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2003)

Seems a bit premature to drop carb loads four weeks out.

Maybe 1-2 weeks out if you're as lean as you're gonna get and just trying to drop the water and then load a day or two before, but 4 weeks with no loads seems a bit much to me.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

well i am gonna take it one week at a time.
if flatten out then i will carb up with extra fruit.
i still have rice/yams and fruit though.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2003)

Fair enough.

Your choice.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

K i am dying here. You guys know that there is a guy on here named DanK. I am assuming that it means Dan K, but the word dank is sooo much better.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

k give me your opion on what i should do there...mr.chicken.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2003)

well, i'd be carbing at least once a week.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2003)

I agree with TCD...4 weeks w/o carb-ups IMO is going to slow your progress and flatten you out quite a bgit...I would suggest the typical bi-weekly carb-ups until about 10 days out from your shoot or comp.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

Carb load with? Banana, yams and a piece of fruit sound good?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

oh shopping day....yah

struck out on everything i actually went to the store for.

got groceries, show tan and bronzer for the show (at least i did something productive)

tryed on tonnes of photo shoot outfits. wow. some of them were really nice..ummm la senza..


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

*Excited J'Bo*

Well this morning i got up and received a message from Terry Goodlad that if i was ever in Vegas that he would do a photo shoot with me. He is the most amazing photographer, see his site www.bodysport.com I geuss i am heading to Vegas in September. Yippee.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

*Sunday April 20, 2003*

Wow what a day.

started out with an email from an amazing photographer wanting to do a shoot sometime.

sun was out and it was 20.

ate clean all day...except for some extra rice

had a great cardio session.

good conversations with a couple of guys from the gym that i have known forever.

abs look AMAZINGLY cut and thick.

my clients are losing bf like crazy and they are starting to pose like beauty queens.

resisted my ex. and said "you cant touch this no more" (well to myself anyways)

good hair day.

saw my baby bro and played with him in the park.

had a nap in my hammock on my balcony (14th floor).

possible photo shoot with terry goodlad...oh yah i said that already.

What else could you ask for?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

My lips are sealed.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Sunday April 20, 2003*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> What else could you ask for?



photos from the World of Wheels ... just a suggestion.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

oh yah.
my friend hasnt scanned them it yet.
this week FOR SURE.
i promise.
i will send you the REAL GOOD ONES. 
haha.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

... if I were only so lucky!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> My lips are sealed.



Well i geuss it could have been a PERFECT day if i had one more element.....booty. hehe.

well the photo shoot on the beach/water is coming up in only 3.9 weeks. i am sure that you and the mrs. will enjoy those ones. 

oh look...no tan lines...haha.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well the photo shoot on the beach/water is coming up in only 3.9 weeks. i am sure that you and the mrs. will enjoy those ones.
> 
> oh look...no tan lines...haha.



without a doubt!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i geuss it could have been a PERFECT day if i had one more element.....booty. hehe.



we'll be the judges of that ...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

ok we will have to wait and see..


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

in wait mode ... 4.5 weeks and counting ...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

3.5 weeks dear not 4. 
I am doing the photo shoot on May Long weekend. 
OMG now i am freaking out.
Thats not very long at all.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

whatever ... when you're here the end of May, the Missus and I will give you a rating on a 1 - 10 scale ... I'm sure you'll be knocking it off in the 13 - 14 mark!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

thanks nt.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

it will be an absolute pleasure I'm sure ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2003)

J'Bo...you have done so well! You have such awesome will power. I hope I get to see some of your pics too. I'm like NT I think you will be off the 1-10 scale. Your abs sound great! I wanna see some of your hard work. Don't forget about us, please!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2003)

I wont forget about you guys...i promise. 
I did get some of the photos from the World of Wheels...they arent that great though.
Since i am feeling under the weather today i am looking quite lean. I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited that i am dancing around my apartment this a.m. cause i finally finally can see some definition in my legs. They are splitting. Yippee. Its all worth it now. I may never cheat again.


----------

